# alfayate/sastre



## torrebruno

Hola amigos:
¿Algún componente de la comisión de sapientísimos (outsideDRAE) podría relacionar ambos vocablos y justificar su sinonimia?
Gracias admirativas, o admiracionales, por anticipado.


----------



## duvija

torrebruno said:


> Hola amigos:
> ¿Algún componente de la comisión de sapientísimos (outsideDRAE) podría relacionar ambos vocablos y justificar su sinonimia?
> Gracias admirativas, o admiracionales, por anticipado.




Aquí va una.
http://365palabras.blogspot.com/2009/07/alfayate.html"]http://365palabras.blogspot.com/2009/07/alfayate.html"]http://365palabras.blogspot.com/2009/07/alfayate.html

*Sastre.*


Del árabe hispánico _alẖayyáṭ,_ y este del árabe clásico_ ẖayyāṭ.
_
Este  vocablo ya se empleaba bien entrado el siglo XIV para referirse al  sastre -sí, esa persona que tiene por oficio cortar y coser vestidos,  principalmente de hombre- a partir del Renacimento, sin embargo, se  sustituyó por su doble de raíz latina, sastre. _¡Qué desastre!_


----------



## torrebruno

Gracias, Duvi y Ant. 
Pero que _sastre _se parece a _alẖayyáṭ  _lo que un huevo a una castaña.


----------



## duvija

torrebruno said:


> Gracias, Duvi y Ant.
> Pero que _sastre _se parece a _alẖayyáṭ _lo que un huevo a una castaña.



Supongo que provienen de dos raíces totalmente distintas, no?


----------



## Peón

No soy de la comisión de sabios, pero hago mi modesto aporte: en el lugar donde nací había varias familias que llevaban (llevan) el apellido Jayat. Para mi abuela eran los costureros (o sastres).


----------



## Vampiro

No es indispensable argumentar el peso y la significación de estos problemas, ya que una aplicación indiscriminada de los factores concluyentes asegura, en todo caso, un proceso muy sensible de inversión de toda una serie de criterios ideológicamente sistematizados, en un frente común de actuación regeneradora.
_


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

torrebruno said:


> Gracias, Duvi y Ant.
> Pero que _sastre _se parece a _alẖayyáṭ  _lo que un huevo a una castaña.



La explicación etimológica se refiere a 'alfayate', no a sastre. 
Sastre procede del latín _sartor. _


----------



## Pinairun

Vampiro said:


> No es indispensable argumentar el peso y la significación de estos problemas, ya que una aplicación indiscriminada de los factores concluyentes asegura, en todo caso, un proceso muy sensible de inversión de toda una serie de criterios ideológicamente sistematizados, en un frente común de actuación regeneradora.
> _


Poco o nada se puede añadir a esta conclusión.


----------



## torrebruno

Claro, es a lo que voy: dos raíces diferentes, culturas distintas, para definir el mismo oficio.
Al final no están relacionadas etimológicamente, ni tienen por qué.
Yo al menos lo termino entiendiendo así, gracias a vosotros.

(Pinaaaaaaaa...)


----------



## Agró

No hay de qué sorprenderse. Hay multitud de ejemplos de vocablos distintos con orígenes distintos que sirven para designar un mismo objeto o concepto.

Como muestra, un botón (de _alfayate_): *escarpia/alcayata*.


----------



## torrebruno

Arrea, con lo bien que parecía que se cerraba esto y D. Agró viene a menearlo.
Gracias por tu aportación. Me servirá de argumento para que mi mujer entienda de una vez del por qué estoy a estas horas aquí.
En mi vida había oído _escarpia_ en lugar de _alcayata_. Y que conste que por mucho o poco que me quede de rodar por aquí, jamás lo diré.
Con lo bonita que es_ alcayata, _que tiene papeles, pedigri. Árabe, de la tierra. Escarpia, sin embargo, es “de origen desconocido”. Brrrr, sospechoso.
Sacas a relucir un vocablo bastante deslizante, con multitud de relacionados:
Escarpelo
Escarpiador
Escarpa/escarpadura
¿De dónde vendrá?


----------



## Agró

Aquí es mucho más habitual "escarpia" que "alcayata" (hubo menos dominación árabe), "oliva" que "aceituna", "trujal" que "almazara", ...


----------



## torrebruno

No sabéis lo que sus habéis perdío...


----------



## Pinairun

torrebruno said:


> Arrea, con lo bien que parecía que se cerraba esto y D. Agró viene a menearlo.
> Gracias por tu aportación. Me servirá de argumento para que mi mujer entienda de una vez del por qué estoy a estas horas aquí.
> En mi vida había oído _escarpia_ en lugar de _alcayata_. Y que conste que por mucho o poco que me quede de rodar por aquí, jamás lo diré.
> Con lo bonita que es_ alcayata, _que tiene papeles, pedigri. Árabe, de la tierra. Escarpia, sin embargo, es “de origen desconocido”. Brrrr, sospechoso.
> Sacas a relucir un vocablo bastante deslizante, con multitud de relacionados:
> Escarpelo
> Escarpiador
> Escarpa/escarpadura
> ¿De dónde vendrá?



El María Moliner da como posible su origen en el catalán _escàrpia. _Como variante de _escarpra _o _escarpre _y estos del latín _scalprum_.

Por aquí también eran escarpias. Aunque ahora son muchos los que dicen _alcayata_.
Lo que sí es nuevo para mí es lo de _alfayate_. Bonita palabra.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Pinairun said:


> Poco o nada se puede añadir a esta conclusión.



Concuerdo.No veo la necesidad ni encuentro estímulo intelectual en añadir una explicación dinámica justificativa a ese diáfano enunciado descripcional.    

Concuerdo también con Agró, y a su ejemplo (escarpia / alcayata), añado él de albéitar / veterinario. Con frecuencia se trata de la existencia de un término de etimología árabe y otro  de etimología latina o griega.


----------



## torrebruno

Aunque no tiene nada que ver con el origen del hilo, y me da igual, ¿no habéis oído nunca hablar de las alcayatas gitanas?
Por favor, quíteme usted de enmedio las mejores fábricas centroeuropeas de acero _escarpiano _que como una buena _arcayata _gitana, -denominación de origen _copiraiz_- no había _ná_.

Completo: Uy, uy, uy... esto se desmadra.


----------



## duvija

torrebruno said:


> Aunque no tiene nada que ver con el origen del hilo, y me da igual, ¿no habéis oído nunca hablar de las alcayatas gitanas?
> Por favor, quíteme usted de enmedio las mejores fábricas centroeuropeas de acero _escarpiano _que como una buena _arcayata _gitana, -denominación de origen _copiraiz_- no había _ná_.
> 
> Completo: Uy, uy, uy... esto se desmadra.



¿Escarpia? ¿Alcayata? corro al diccionario. Jamás en mi vida escuché nada parecido.


----------



## Pinairun

duvija said:


> ¿Escarpia? ¿Alcayata? corro al diccionario. Jamás en mi vida escuché nada parecido.



¿Con qué nombre conoces este tipo de clavo?


----------



## Birke

> ¿Con qué nombre conoces este tipo de clavo?


Yo tuve que cumplir veinte añitos y salir del pueblo para enterarme de que se les decía otra cosa además de _clavo de gancho_. ¡Y eso con una cuñada ferretera!


----------



## Pinairun

Birke said:


> Yo tuve que cumplir veinte añitos y salir del pueblo para enterarme de que se les decía otra cosa además de _clavo de gancho_. ¡Y eso con una cuñada ferretera!



En casa del herrero...


----------



## torrebruno

Pinairun said:


> En casa del herrero...


... alcayatas de palo.


----------



## conjugado

Hola, me he tropezado con este hilo, estáis fatal. Estoy de acuerdo con que no es sorprendente, sería un caso de evolución convergente (ancestros distintos convergen hacia una misma función). Ya lo decía la abuela: "Nothing in Biology Makes Sense Except in the Light of Evolution".


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

conjugado said:


> Hola, me he tropezado con este hilo, estáis fatal. Estoy de acuerdo con que no es sorprendente, sería un caso de evolución convergente (ancestros distintos convergen hacia una misma función). Ya lo decía la abuela: "Nothing in Biology Makes Sense Except in the Light of Evolution".


Entiendo poco de este mensaje.
A. No adivino en que te basas para decir que estamos fatal (lo estemos o no) en ninguna de las acepciones de esa palabra según el denostado DRAE, a saber, inevitables,desgraciados o infelices,  malos,pertenecientes o relativos al hado, en situación de un plazo legalmente improrrogable, o rematadamente mal, y me pica la curiosidad.
B. Tras de una sesuda consideración de los dúos sastre/alfayate, escarpia/alcayata y albéitar/veterinario no he encuentrado forma de ver relación alguna con una  evolución convergente. Al parecer son palabras de distinto origen y culturas para referirse a personas o cosas que tenían una misma función; así nacieron y así perduran. No son palabras convergentes, sino paralelas. 
C. En cuanto a la frase que decía la abuela, no puedo por menos que estar de acuerdo, pues tiene -a mayor abundamiento- el respaldo, entre muchos otros, de Pierre Teilhard de Chardin S.J., Julian Huxley y Theodosius Dobzhansky.


----------



## Juaquinico

En los pares de sinónimos que se han puesto, uno es de origen romance y el otro andalusí (árabe las más veces pero alguna también en última instancia romance andalusí, como _alcayata_) y hace ya muchos siglos que se ha roto la equivalencia entre ellos. No es lo mismo lo que ha pasado con el par _alfayate _/ _sastre _que con _alcayata _/ _escarpia _o con _albéitar _/ _veterinario_. Porque la confluencia de dos palabras distintas para decir lo mismo ha hecho que se acabase rompiendo la sinonimia. 

A veces esto ocurre por desaparición de uno de los dos sinónimos, casi siempre el andalusí (_alfayate _sobrevive en el diccionario, o como apellido, o en el portugués _alfaiate_, pero _sastre _le ocupó el campo), otras veces se añade el cambio de significado (_albéitar _acabó significando poco menos que un campesino iletrado que entendía de las enfermedades más comunes de mulos y jumentos, y ha corrido la misma suerte de estas caballerías, la práctica desaparición, y el "hipiatra" que le dió origen se llama ahora _veterinario_). _Alcayata _y _escarpia _están repartidas zonalmente, el sur (en la Península Ibérica) es más de alcayata y el norte de escarpia, aquí podríamos hablar de equilibrio, pero, salvo el artículo árabe _al-_, la palabra _alcayata _es tan romance o más que _escarpia_, pues viene del latín _cāia _"garrote", como sus primos hermanos _cayado _y _gayata_. Otro par de sinónimos que se ha roto, en esta ocasión prevalece el andalusí, es _alfalfa _/ _mielga_, y otro repartido por zonas es _alcachofa _/ _alcaucil_ (éste es el de origen latino, aunque no lo parezca, viene de _capitellum _"cabecilla", como su primo el _caudillo_), que se usan en sitios diferentes repartidos por España y América.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Buenas tardes.

Por la Región de Murcia (España), decimos:

Alcayata
Alcacil (sin la u)
Y una más curiosa es "pésoles para los guisantes" proce de "pésol".
*pésol**.*
(Del cat. _pèsol,_ y este del lat. _pisŭlum_).

*1.* m. *guisante.*

Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


Saludos


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

PACOALADROQUE said:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> Por la Región de Murcia (España), decimos:
> 
> Alcayata
> Alcacil (sin la u)
> Y una más curiosa es "pésoles para los guisantes" proce de "pésol".
> *pésol**.*
> (Del cat. _pèsol,_ y este del lat. _pisŭlum_).
> 
> *1.* m. *guisante.*
> 
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados
> 
> 
> Saludos



Almanaque / calendario, y (no seas modesto) aladroque / boquerón


----------



## duvija

Creo que está casi universalmente aceptado (mmm, 'casi universalmente' es ridículo) que NO hay reales sinónimos. La diferencia puede estar solamente en el registro, ¿es lo que llamás 'paralelismo'?


----------



## conjugado

Manuel G. Rey said:


> A. No adivino en que te basas para decir que estamos fatal (lo estemos o no) en ninguna de las acepciones de esa palabra según el denostado DRAE, a saber, inevitables,desgraciados o infelices,  malos,pertenecientes o relativos al hado, en situación de un plazo legalmente improrrogable, o rematadamente mal, y me pica la curiosidad.



Es una expresión común en mi nicho y, en función del contexto, admite distintos matices. Nada mejor que un ejemplo Los enlaces hacia Youtube están prohibidos en WR. Martine (Mod...) (probablemente aplicable incluso a alguno de los presentes). En cuanto al punto B la frase:



> Al parecer son palabras de distinto origen y culturas para referirse a personas o cosas que tenían una misma función; así nacieron y así perduran.



  tiene un parecido con la definición de evolución (biológica) convergente de Wikipedia en inglés bastante claro: "*Convergent evolution* describes the acquisition of the same biological trait in unrelated lineages."
Salvando los muchos matices que hay que hacer para establecer una comparación entre la evolución biológica y la del lenguaje, me parece un ejemplo interesante desde el punto de vista evolutivo, de ahí la frase
que señalas en C.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Muchas gracias, conjugado, por las explicaciones.
Sigo sin ver la convergencia de las paralelas, pero seguro que es carencia mía.


----------



## Guajara-Mirim

¿Cuál se usa lo más en España por favor? (En todas las regiones).


----------



## Vampiro

Guajara-Mirim said:


> Me ayuda mucho, gracias. Ahora he de preguntar ¿cuál se usa en Chile? Quisiera saberlo.


Sastre.
El otro término no se conoce y los sastres son una especie en extinción.
_


----------



## Guajara-Mirim

Vampiro said:


> Sastre.
> El otro término no se conoce y los sastres son una especie en extinción.
> _



Gracias por la respuesta. ¿Si digo a un Chileno la palabra _alfayate_ no va a entenderme?


----------



## Vampiro

Guajara-Mirim said:


> Gracias por la respuesta. ¿Si digo a un Chileno la palabra _alfayate_ no va a entenderme?


Puedes dar por sentado que no, y que lo más probable es que piense que le hablas de una alcayota.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Lord Darktower

Guajara-Mirim said:


> Gracias por la respuesta. ¿Si digo a un Chileno la palabra _alfayate_ no va a entenderme?


Depende del chileno al que le pregunte.


----------



## Guajara-Mirim

Lord Darktower said:


> Depende del chileno al que le pregunte.



Y a usted Lord, ¿cómo se dice en su región? ¿Usted sigue diciendo como los demás de España?


----------



## Lord Darktower

La mayoría, _sastre_, naturalmente, como yo. Pero de vez en cuando, en el sitio y momento adecuados, digo _alfayate _para procurar que me oigan y dar una oportunidad a mi entorno de que aprendan una palabra nueva; como hicieron conmigo en su día.


----------



## Guajara-Mirim

Lord Darktower said:


> La mayoría, _sastre_, naturalmente, como yo. Pero de vez en cuando, en el sitio y momento adecuados, digo _alfayate _para procurar que me oigan y dar una oportunidad a mi entorno de que aprendan una palabra nueva; como hicieron conmigo en su día.



Entiéndote Lord, gracias por haberme contestado. Saludos.


----------

